# Islamabad Medical College help!



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Iv heard about the Islamabad medical and dental college or federal medical college or whatever its called!! how do i apply for that i cant find a website is it too late plz advice!!!#sorry


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

I think Last Applying date was 30 sep which is over...


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> I think Last Applying date was 30 sep which is over...


plz give me a website or an adress so i can do something about it!!!#sad


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

ezra said:


> plz give me a website or an adress so i can do something about it!!!#sad



imdcollege.com

maybe they'd accept it with late fee. Dont worry!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*You guys really need to read the forum rules. I don't know how many times I've posted this in the past week. Read the general forum rules or your threads and posts will be deleted. This applies to everyone who is reading this.
*


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

Their interview lists are announced on the website


----------

